
(Haskell) Async exceptions, STM, and deadlocks - bbcbasic
https://www.fpcomplete.com/blog/2016/06/async-exceptions-stm-deadlocks
======
bbcbasic
If you want to see what people will be getting excited about in .NET in 5
years time, Java in 10 and Javascript in 15, just keep looking at Haskell. The
stuff in this article is certainly not new but concurrency abstraction and
implementation is miles ahead in Haskell.

